# Abu Ambassaduer 2500CI Upgrade WIP



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike , have you ordered the ceramic bearings and if so who off as i will order a set and a pawl for the level wind , is there a bearing in the level wind , and why a new pawl , just trying to leep up with you buddy , i want to alter that ABU 5000 i thought was fake but definately is not , appreciate the help


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 20 something year old 3500c which gave me all sorts of grief until i cleaned all the crappy grease out of it know all that lubes it is premo gun oil. neverworked so well (apart from the odd boo boo overcast by yours truly)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the carp are gonna love this when it's finished


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks very nice Gatesy. A bit wimpy not doing it yourself, but at least it should run very good being rebuilt by an expert. I am intrested in the full inventory of replacement parts. Its amazing what you can do with the ABU range........and dont be scared with tacking it in salt water, my old 6500 goes out regularly and apart from the crappy extra ball bearing in the worm drive, nothing seems to rust and there so easy to pull apart and clean........casts like a dream......well sometimes I still manage to get a birds nest


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing Mike , i thought the spool would surley be ported , i am very interested in how much further you can cast it now , as i have a few ABUs , i love em and i can cast them a fair distance as they are , but would love to do one or two up if i could source the parts . Also would like a 2500 as my smallest is a 5000 .

Gee your going to get some really GREAT birdsnests mate , i'm envious


----------

